# My politics - John Newton



## Berean (Nov 1, 2012)

My politics (Letters of John Newton)

The whole system of my politics is summed up in this one verse, _"The Lord reigns! Let the nations tremble!"_ Psalm 99:1

The times look awfully _dark_ indeed; and as the clouds grow thicker--the stupidity of the nation seems proportionally to increase. If the Lord had not a remnant here, I would have very formidable apprehensions. But He loves His children; some are sighing and mourning before Him, and I am sure He hears their sighs, and sees their tears. I trust there is mercy in store for us at the bottom; but I expect a shaking time before things get into a right channel--before we are humbled, and are taught to give Him the glory.

The state of the _nation_, the state of the _churches_--both are deplorable! Those who should be _praying_--are _disputing_ and _fighting_ among themselves! _Alas!_ _how many professors are more concerned for the mistakes of government--than for their own sins!
_
~ ~ ~ ~ ~

--from Grace Gems!


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for this, Norm. My dad was just reading to me from Daniel 4 -- 'all the inhabitants of the earth are reputed as nothing: and he doeth according to his will in the army of heaven, and among the inhabitants of the earth: and none can stay his hand, or say unto him, What doest thou?'


----------

